# Are Cobs really better than Briars?



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

Can it be?

I don't want to cause trouble or anything...but I do notice that I seem to get a more satisfying smoke from my cobs....every time.

I'm breaking in a Peterson Irish Army 160 pipe at the moment, but it seems to be the same thing...over and over again. The Irish Army pipe is over $70. It's a "low end", I understand...but...$70 should do something for me, no? I admit that my new Peterson is my best looking pipe...but, I wish it to smoke like a cob.....and I don't think it is going to do it.

I don't feel like spending $500 on a Dunhill pipe with a nice painting of a crane on it. It looks great ....but something tells me that the humble cob is going to smoke better.

I just finished smoking a coin of Escudo in my MM Legend cob.....and it was amazing! So much better than when I stick the coin into my briars. My Briars sure look better, but they do not compare to the smoke I get from my legend cobs. 

I think I'm going to turn into one of those fanatic corncob pipe smokers. It seems so obvious to me.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Cobs suck imo. Unless you enjoy the taste of burning wood from the stem. Good tobacco in a well broken in and cared for briar is a little slice of heaven, corn cobs on the other hand have their proper use as a complement to outhouses.


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

Will_S said:


> Cobs suck imo. Unless you enjoy the taste of burning wood from the stem. Good tobacco in a well broken in and cared for briar is a little slice of heaven, corn cobs on the other hand have their proper use as a complement to outhouses.


OUCH!

The first few smokes from a new cob may not be so good. But when the inside of the bowl gets dark....I cannot complain.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as saying cobs are better than briars. Briar pipes can go through generations of use and can really be a piece of art, which helps form an almost emotional attachment to the pipe. I like my briars because they feel well made, are heavy in the hand, and look great. 

Smoking from a cob is great as well, and from a smoking standpoint they do offer a great, dry, cool smoke that I always enjoy. But it just feels like a piece of corn; cheap and disposable. That can change the mindset I have while smoking and in turn, effect how I feel when smoking out of a cob. 

I like smoking a cob while doing yardwork or fishing. It just feels right, and taste right. But when I want to relax and really go through the rituals of smoking a pipe I'll grab a briar.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

RichieR said:


> Can it be?


Sure can be. That's why there are those of us who consistently smoke cobs more than briar.



Will_S said:


> Cobs suck imo. Unless you enjoy the taste of burning wood from the stem.


Only for the first couple of smokes. That's about all it takes to break in a cob. Smoke such a cob, and you'll understand. That's why I'm not bothered by the few snobs I meet (in tobak shops and elsewhere) who turn their noses up when they see me and one of my cobs. They just don't know any better.



Will_S said:


> Good tobacco in a well broken in and cared for briar is a little slice of heaven, corn cobs on the other hand have their proper use as a complement to outhouses.


Apparently youi've never smoke in a cob once the maple in the bowl is gone. Cobs smoke cooler, smoother, and drier than briar from the get go (even more than _properly_ broken in briar).



Cheeto said:


> I like my briars because they feel well made, are heavy in the hand, and look great.


Even with briar I get the *lightest* pipes possible.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

billhud said:


> That's why I'm not bothered by the few snobs I meet (in tobak shops and elsewhere) who turn their noses up when they see me and one of my cobs.


No snob about it. For around 20$ you can get a nice estate gbd or whatever on ebay that will smoke great from the start and provide you with a lifetime of service. Or you can get a cob that will smoke like crap the first several bowls at least and that you will eventually throw away. Economically and in every other sense, including the smoking pleasure provided, cobs cant even hold a candle to briar. But if you like them, please go ahead and smoke them, it helps hold down the price of briar for those who know better.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RichieR said:


> Can it be?
> 
> I don't want to cause trouble or anything...but I do notice that I seem to get a more satisfying smoke from my cobs....every time.
> 
> ...


Cobs are ok, but I wouldn't say they are better than briar pipes. They do break down over time (at least most of mine have fallen appart) and after awile I do notice a stalky taste that effects the smoke (which is normally my sign to pitch said pipe). Most briar pipes take some time to break in. I have a couple of pipes dedicated to vapers ( I really only smoke escudo and solani 633 with any great frequency) that smoke great.

If you want a pipe that will smoke great right off the bat, not need replacement (unless you drop it), and won't get any ghosting, buy a meer :2

As for your comparison of a Dunhill to a cob, while I am no fan of Dunhill, I do find they smoke better than any cob i've owned. And they have retained their value and lasted alot longer too!


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

As a newbie to pipes my experience is limited. That said, I think "better than" is subjective.

I have 3 cobs (all bought new) and 5 briars (1 new, 4 estate).

My problem is that _most_ of the times I'm actually able to smoke is (1) outside (2) while I'm doing something else like changing the oil or raking leaves. And, at these times, I don't want to risk dropping a briar pipe from my mouth onto the driveway. So, I've smoked all my cobs several times, while some of my briars have yet to be smoked. I don't mind the initial woody smoke flavor.

With the warmer weather on the way, I'm hoping to "relax and enjoy the ritual" (as Cheeto said) and smoke my briars more. The briars with their beautiful wood certainly add to the aesthetics! But they are kind of like pets, it seems you have to "care for them" where with cobs you just knock the ashes out on the nearest fence-post.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Cobs are different than briar. The idea of "better" is irrelevant. Pipe smoking is such an individualistic hobby that what is "better" for me is crap for you. Actually, it is quite simple. If you are getting more pleasant smokes from a cob than your briar, then quit spending $70 on briar and massively enlarge your cob collection. That's a lot of cobs brother, even in our ethanol-crazed society:2


----------



## Crambone (Feb 13, 2008)

I have quite a few briars, but i keep going back to the cobs or my Kirsten for an enjoyable smoke thats cool and doesn't go out. I couldn't give 2 shitz what I'm smoking out of as long as i can enjoy the taste of the tobacco with out paying too much attention to keeping it lit etc.. Bottom line is smoke what you like. Pipe smoking to me is about relaxing, taking it easy.. not worrying about cake build up, what to smoke out of or what method to use when packing.. The _useless_ details can be overwhelming.. If you enjoy it when you do it.. your doing it right.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I enjoy both and think both have there place. I enjoy the cob at work or for a short smoke and I enjoy briar when I am sitting back and relaxing.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

Boy, this is a battle I have fought many times! I have 8 Jake Hackert cobs, a Dunhill DR one star, a Tinsky, a Lannes Johnson, and a Ken Erickson among others. As far as the quality of smoke, my Hackerts smoke as well as any of the others I have mentioned. I love my Dunhill, a beautiful, finely made instrument,as are the Tinsky, LJ and Erickson.. Different pipes appeal to me for different reasons, and their value to me personally goes beyond just how they smoke. But if you are just talking how well a pipe smokes, any pipe that has been drilled and fitted properly is capable of delivering a good smoke IMHO.
I guess that is the reason there is such a variety of pipes available. For many cost is the most important consideration. For others, craftsmanship. Some just want to own the very best that they can afford. The individual passion goes beyond pure practicality for most of us.
This is not intended to be an argument for a given type of pipe as opposed to any other type. It is just one man's PERSONAL OPINION based on 40 years of pipe smoking. Smoke what you like, and like what you smoke, be it the humble cob or the exquisitely crafted artisan pipe. I feel fortunate that I can enjoy a variety of pipes.
Ken


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

squeeze left said:


> As a newbie to pipes my experience is limited. That said, I think "better than" is subjective.


as a newbie, you're dead on.

no reason to be "snobby" or "anti-briar-snobby" on this subject, it's all a matter of personal opinions which we base on our own experiences.

for me, and my experiences:
i was surprised at how well a cob smoked (once the airway was unobstructed), which doesn't mean it smokes any better than a briar, just surprised at how well they do smoke. mine have tended to sour after about 20 bowls in each, which sucks. maybe it's a myth that they don't hold a flavor, cuz when i draw on one that's been well smoked, i get a sour flavor.
of course, i smoke many different blends in them, and i haven't attempted to smoke only "VA" or "orientals" in one.
they are light, cheap, do smoke pretty good once they get going.
they are cheap, sometimes poorly made, have a very small bowl, hard to use a pipe cleaner on while smoking due to the 1/8th bent cobs i get (the kink/bend in the stem pinches to where i can't get a cleaner down), and have seemed to turn sour after 10-20 uses.
they have a purpose, and that's to test tobaccos and smoke samples out of.
i'm not anti-cob at all, they have a use.

briars.. well... they are more sturdy, most smoke better once broken in (and keep getting better), they are easy to clean/re-use and can last decades. they have a resale value (which isn't a factor in my buying, but it just popped into my head - you don't see many estate corn cobs for sale)...

i prefer briars, but cobs have a role in the pipe world, and everyone has their own opinion on what role they are in their rotation.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

All good points above (except WillS who just seems angry in general j/k:r)

Biggest point is that "better" is subjective. I personally feel that a briar pipe that ends up fitting a blend perfectly, and seems to have learned you as well as you have gotten to know it, can greatly add to elevating you experience well above simply "having a smoke".

But NEVER let anyone convince you that the smoke YOU enjoy the most is not the best smoke...because it is!! (at least unitl you experience something better)
Cobs are a great alternative to briar and if you prefer them, run with it. I doubt anyone stood up to General MacArthur and told him he was wrong about his pipe. I happen to only use cobs for aromatics but this in no way makes them second class citizens.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i enjoy both my cobs & briars equally-each have their pros & cons-one thing that i was taught (that i found to be true) was that if you clean a cob like you would a briar, it treats you a lot better in return-just because a cob is inexpensive doesn't mean it should be treated as a throwaway pipe IMHO-many people also seem to prefer burley blends in a cob, i couldn't understand what the fuss was about till i tried it, then i got it-the 2 complement each other in a way that briar doesn't-i've been smoking my cobs pretty heavily for about 6 months & have no complaints-i use a cleaner on the stem & wipe the bowl after every smoke, and clean w/alcohol once a week (stem/shank)-when i first get them i carve away most of the stem extending into the bowl w/an xacto knife, then use a torch to char what's left, takes care of the "burnt wood" taste


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

A tip on cob maint. In addition to regular cleaning, I will set mine out on the patio in the AZ sun every couple weeks. It dries them out and helps remove the sour taste that many of us experience.
Ken


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Will_S said:


> No snob about it.


Your words, _"corn cobs on the other hand have their proper use as a complement to outhouses"_ say otherwise.



> For around 20$ you can get a nice estate gbd or whatever on ebay that will smoke great from the start and provide you with a lifetime of service.


Or you can buy a cob that'll smoke cooler, smoother, drier from the get go and be lighter to boot.



> Or you can get a cob that will smoke like crap the first several bowls at least and that you will eventually throw away.


Patience is a virtue. Perhaps you should stay away from new briars too. If you can't handle the extremely short break in period for a cob, you'll not be able to handle the break in for a briar.



> Economically and in every other sense, including the smoking pleasure provided, cobs cant even hold a candle to briar.


Many disagree.



> But if you like them, please go ahead and smoke them, it helps hold down the price of briar for those who know better.


And apparently for those who don't know better too.

I have Stanwells, Mastro de Pajas, Nordings, Savenellis, et al, and still smoke from Missouri Meerscaum more often than not. There's a reason for that, and that's the quality of the smoking.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

_in a moderator-like tone:_
difference of opinion is good, gives us something to talk about/discuss.

i'm no saint of civility (my record on keeping things civil is full of potholes), but let's try to keep the ":mn" and "elitist" attitudes (both pro-briar and pro-cob) that's taken over the rest of the board out of the pipe forums.

donkey shorts,
IHT in mod mode (the way i prefer _*not*_ to post)


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Funny thread!
It's the "reverse snobbery" that cracks me up.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I like both

































and my butt itches


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I like Clays


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

[OT] Loki said:


> I like both
> 
> and my butt itches


funny, since i made mention of keeping the pipe forum NOT like the rest of the forum (cake - butt itching - banter - wild monkeys - useless posts).
but that's the only reason. there's no need for "butt itching" posts down here, though.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> I like Clays


Meerschaum all the way!!

I actually don't own a meer, but I thought it should be represented too.

p


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Jesus this has been quite the topic today! Heated cob discussion... as a cob smoker I gotta toss in my 2 cents. 


I have a couple of cheap briars and my cobs smoke way better. I attribute this mainly to the monster draft hole. They flow way more air and it leaves me with a more satisfying smoke. I won't say that cobs are "better" then briars but they certainly have their merits.

That said you need to take care of cobs a little differently to keep them smoking fresh. I clean out the bowl after each smoke with a paper towel, use pipe cleaners liberally, and let them air out before putting them away (I don't leave the pipe cleaner in the stem). Occasionally I'll do my regular cleaning with some alcohol and sometimes I'll sand the bowl. 

I've found the cobs to darken over time, perhaps they act like meerschaums... I think this is why it's important to minimize the amount of gunk / cake left in the bowl. 

My main complaint with the cob is the diameter of the bowl, even having sanded out my largest cob's bowl it is still barely over the 3/4" mark. This makes for around a 45 minute smoke, which isn't bad... but when I hear people talking about smoking a bowl for over an hour up to an hour and a half... I often wonder how that would be. 

But for now I don't see myself getting any briars. After I'm out of school I may invest in some quality wood but then again... mb I wont. p


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I remember smoking my dad's cob a couple years ago before he lost it in the move. Smoked really cool and smooth. Matter of fact, cooler and smoother than the briar he gave me that I smoke now. However, I've gotten to know my briar pipe better now, and it smokes just as well as my dad's old cob. To *me* they both did an excellent job, and I'm not going to say one was better over the other. With some patience they both smoked great. The only deciding factor in me wanting another briar is looks, which is purely subjective. Same goes for what you describe as "better"; purely subjective.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

The ones I smoke the most are non-aro's with dedicated briars cause well, that's what IHT told me to do way back yonder, lol.

When I'm sitting around staring at the sky... I smoke cobs, because as slow as I smoke my briars, there's no way I'm going to be looking up with a briar in my mouth.

When I smoke aros, I have my meerschaums. 

I would like to have a clay someday...

so basically, if I could put tobaccoo in it, I'll smoke in it regardless of material.


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

smokehouse said:


> I like Clays


LOL.

We never hear about the hardcore clay promoters. I'd love to get my hands on a clay, and see what that's like.

I suppose I'm responsible for all the raunchiness going on in this thread....but I think there has been some good discussion here.

My Escudo coin goes straight into my MM legend cob, and I highly recommend that ya'll give that a try, if you have not done so, yet....and tell me what you think.

But, maybe those expensive pipes handle Escudo well, but my briars that do not go over $70 will not do it for me.

Right now, I'm smoking some Old Gowrie in my fairly new Peterson Irish Army 160, and I'm not complaining. They work well with each other.

But, I see what the fanatic cob smokers are saying. Those MM cobs are quite special. My smoking of briars and cobs gets split about 50/50.

Love those cobs.

:tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

For me, being a newb, I have had to limit my cob use. After i smoke a cob, then move onto a briar i have a horrible smoke. I don't believe that the cobs "smoke better" just that they are almost dummy proof. I can puff away like an old steam engine and still have a good smoke. I feel the briar requires more technique. The cob in a sence makes me lazy. So, i am not smoking the cob and am concentrating on the brier to improve my smoking ablility. 

Just my newb opinion, take it for what it's worth:2


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> i enjoy both my cobs & briars equally-each have their pros & cons-one thing that i was taught (that i found to be true) was that if you clean a cob like you would a briar, it treats you a lot better in return-just because a cob is inexpensive doesn't mean it should be treated as a throwaway pipe IMHO-many people also seem to prefer burley blends in a cob, i couldn't understand what the fuss was about till i tried it, then i got it-the 2 complement each other in a way that briar doesn't-i've been smoking my cobs pretty heavily for about 6 months & have no complaints-i use a cleaner on the stem & wipe the bowl after every smoke, and clean w/alcohol once a week (stem/shank)-when i first get them i carve away most of the stem extending into the bowl w/an xacto knife, then use a torch to char what's left, takes care of the "burnt wood" taste


Here is some excellent advice.

Now, to answer the question... What is good for you is good. Period. Did you buy the Bo Nordh to impress someone - hope you married them. If you didn't, then you bought it for the wrong reason. Unless, you really like the way it looks and enjoy the smoke you get out of it.

I have had cheap briars and expensive (for me, that's $200) briars - that smoked like a dog turd. I have had cheap briars and expensiver briars that I would never, ever, ever exchange for a cob.

Of course, you catch me out in the stream fishing, and you may very well find me with some G&H Louisiana Flake in a cob.

Cobs definitely have their place, love trying out new tobaccos in them. Love 'em for garden work and fishing. Prefer them for my aromatic moments. Good for burleys (if you like that sort of thing).

PERSONALLY - As me -- for getting the most out of a VA or a VaPer, my two preferred styles, they do not hold a match to a properly seasoned and caked briar.

Now again, that is something that is up to the individual smoker. But it isn't something we're going to get hashed out in a debate.

If you think a briar is the best smoker, go to it. If you groove to an olive wood, a cherry wood, or a meerschaum - cool - light 'er up and go.

Read my sig line - it applies to pipes, the tobacco that goes in them, and to cigars.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RichieR said:


> but I think there has been some good discussion here.


indeed.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> _in a moderator-like tone:_ ...(my record on keeping things civil is full of potholes)...


 By far my fave post of 2008.  You ARE the mod! Love the tone.

The Q: is problematic - like asking how long a ball of string is. I love a cob that's had a few bowls pushed thru it. I just found a long-missing old MM pal the other day (buried deep in the trunk of the car) and enjoyed some Escudo thru it yesterday. All nicked up - smokes great. About the same as my favorite briar flake pipe, except drier.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> You ARE the mod! Love the tone.


thanks, but i hate that ppl view me as _only_ a mod here, when i act as a member. it's not like i showed up here without the same reasons you all did, to talk about pipes/cigars and be a part of the community.
i don't view my activity down here as doing "mod" stuff. i do what i do because i'm an active member (with special secretarial ability).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks, but i hate that ppl view me as _only_ a mod here, when i act as a member. it's not like i showed up here without the same reasons you all did, to talk about pipes/cigars and be a part of the community.
> i don't view my activity down here as doing "mod" stuff. i do what i do because i'm an active member (with special secretarial ability).


Yes yes yes... of course.

Thus you are...

the....

???

:r


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

IHT said:


> thanks, but i hate that ppl view me as _only_ a mod here, when i act as a member.
> 
> It's the scary red eyes...sir


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

bigkev77 said:


> It's the scary red eyes...sir


indeed

(thanks IHT for doin' what ya do)


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

IHT said:


> thanks, but i hate that ppl view me as _only_ a mod here, when i act as a member. it's not like i showed up here without the same reasons you all did, to talk about pipes/cigars and be a part of the community.
> i don't view my activity down here as doing "mod" stuff. i do what i do because i'm an active member (with special secretarial ability).


I've honestly never noticed anything like that. I see people treating you with a degree of respect, but I would say thats because you know your shiz and give solid advice, same reason I would respect evanS or senor moo or something.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

For me, part of this hobby involves the asthetics of a really nice handmade pipe.....you don't get that with a cob. I can handle if someone wants to call me a snob.....doesn't matter because I really think there is something special about many of the handmade pipes out there. Whether it be the grain, blasting, rustication, shape.....but you don't get that with a cob. I have six cobs right now that I am rotating through so yeah (like others have said) they do have a place and function in this hobby for me. Hackert makes a cob with nice stems and mouthpieces which is a nice step up from the regular MMs.....and really the little bit of extra $$ is worth it. 

Some of the discussion over this topic is kind of laughable.....like you are defending your sister that was just insulted. I understand that some really like their cobs and some won't go near em.....ain't no thing. As for me, briar is better for a variety of reasons. 

As far as IHT the moderator, it is sometimes funny to see posters tiptoe around.....it is definitely evident and I like it.....rids us of most of the garbage posts......although the 'indeed' posts need to go, what is up with that anyway (don't answer....rhetorical)?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

SAjunidog said:


> I've honestly never noticed anything like that. I see people treating you with a degree of respect, but I would say thats because you know your shiz and give solid advice, same reason I would respect evanS or senor moo or something.


I don't see were Evan fits into any of this.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't really have anything new to add to this topic in regards to which is better. I believe that each has their place. The one thing I would say relates to my still being a newbie with pipes. While I love the look and feel of my briars 10x more, I find that I almost never smoke them. I pretty much only smoke my cobs. The reason being, since I am new, is that I'm too afraid of scorching the beautiful briar on my pipes. If I mess up my cob, who really cares? So, from a pure practical standpoint, I find that my cobs are superior. From an astethic point of view, my heart is with my briars. That's my :2


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Cobs are decent enough smokers, ive usually got half a dozen lying around at any time..
I use em when im in a possibly dangerous situation for a briar. 
for example:
when im driving, i dont like using briars because im afraid ill scorch the rim. Doing anything near a body of water. On really windy days.. dont want to burn out the inside of the bowl due to wind.
I probably smoke 1 cob a day...

My briars are an investment, and i try to take really good care of them... 
cobs are there to be abused.

A big reason why i CANT agree that a cob equals a briar is because of those horrid plastic stems. They feel like they are going to rip my teeth out.. i cant stand them. Give me a nice thin piece of vulcanite anyday.. (saddle bit or half saddle prefered ) that feel of a perfect stem/bit just cant be matched.. and i find that when you start spending more $$ on briars, you start to see the carvers paying more attention to details like how the stem works with the weight and shape of the pipe, and how the bit feels in your mouth.

the other reasons have already been brought up.. asthetics being HUGE (lets see.. hand carved thing of beauty? or a hollowed out corn cob with a hollow stick shoved into it) 
then theres the magical flavor of a well broken in VA pipe.. 

for those reasons a cob will never share the same place as a briar.. but thats my opinion.. and opinions are like assholes.. everyones got one, and they all stink.


-hyp


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

The tobacs and the good smokin' of them always has been and always will be PARAMOUNT for me. It's for that resaon I'll always own cobs, smoke cobs, and consider them so much more than simply _"a complement to outhouses"_ . I'll stand by my statement that those who consider them such most do so because they simply don't know any better and most likely make such statements from positions of ignorance

To each his own.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I only have two pipes, they are both briar. After reading this thread, I have come to the conclusion that I need to go get a cob pipe and try one out for myself.




Funny how personal opinion is only relative...


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I have about a dozen pipes - 2 meers, 2 cobs and I guess 7-8 briars. they are all different. I find the pro-briar position of value to be nonsense... For the price of one Dunhill, you could smoke a new cob every day for over 6 months - Say the average cob lasts 3 months, that gives you about 5 years of smoking - imagine smoking the same briar daily for 5 years... there's not going to be a lot of residual value after that kind of use.

I like all my pipes and try and rotate evenly. I like all of them for different reasons:

You don't like the cheap stem on a cob - I feel guilty clenching the stem of a fine pipe.
I've never worried about smoking a tabak in a cob b/c of ghosting.
This notion of 'well broken in' briar is to me over-rated. I am almost anti-cake at this point. I like my pipes clean.
Cobs get sour - what about briars... I have had some neglected briars get funky as well.
For under $50 you can push 12 friends down a slope.
To quote a famous cob smoker: "I yam what I yam."


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> ...For under $50 you can push 12 friends down a slope... "I yam what I yam."


:tu That's the spirit! Keeping your eye on the ball.


----------

